# LGD Brag! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My 2 LGD's were barking like crazy for about 15 minutes this morning so hubby finally went out to see what the problem was. (the dogs woke us up) He saw my male LGD circling the goats and then stopping and barking toward the field on full alert...then kissing the goats to calm them. My female was running the South fenceline going crazy. Then he saw a pack of coyotes about 300 yards away. Apparently they were hoping for a quick goat breakfast.....but my doggies kept the whole herd safe!  I love my LGD's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: Gotta love those dogs!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! Good Dogs! :clap: :thumb: 
(Maybe time for a doggie treat? :wink: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ..great dog.... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Great dog  I must say we love our LGD and aren't sure how we ever made it without one


----------

